# Possible IBS- freaking out



## MsSmith (May 11, 2012)

Recently, my boyfriend has been having digestive issues and after a trip to the doctor he has a good chance of having ibs, but as there are no tests, nothing is positive. This news was devastating to him and he is very upset over it. He has only had issues for the past week and although they seem similar to IBS I'm hoping that that are not. Our senior prom is coming up, so he is stressing out about that, which only makes things worse. He is also extremely active and fit and has eaten a very strict health diet that now gives him issues. He will be devestated if this condition persists and I have no idea how to help him because his symptoms are pretty severe and make him feel awful. Does anyone have any ideas/advice/ a better understanding of whether or not he had it? We are both very confused and really would appreciate answers and help of any kind.


----------



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

It's kinda hard to determine if he has IBS or not because you didn't mention any symptoms and a true diagnoses can only come from a medical doctor. Has he made an appointment?


----------



## Cheryl1967 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry I didn't realize you did post that he has seen a Dr. (still early in the morning I guess my brain is not fully awake)


----------



## DAD (Jun 12, 2009)

MsSmith said:


> Recently, my boyfriend has been having digestive issues and after a trip to the doctor he has a good chance of having ibs, but as there are no tests, nothing is positive. This news was devastating to him and he is very upset over it. He has only had issues for the past week and although they seem similar to IBS I'm hoping that that are not. Our senior prom is coming up, so he is stressing out about that, which only makes things worse. He is also extremely active and fit and has eaten a very strict health diet that now gives him issues. He will be devestated if this condition persists and I have no idea how to help him because his symptoms are pretty severe and make him feel awful. Does anyone have any ideas/advice/ a better understanding of whether or not he had it? We are both very confused and really would appreciate answers and help of any kind.


You both are so young that it's probably nothing to worry about, but without knowing his past health history I would say that you need to purchase the NAET book "Say Goodbye to Illness" 3rd edition and learn how to immediately test for food allergies with each other by using MRT or muscle response testing. It's easy to learn, but takes a little practice at first and very accurate . . . then you'll know what foods or substances he needs to avoid or to treat to eliminate the allergy. It's all in this book and you both will refer to its techniques for most all your health issues way into the future too. You will not believe what you will discover from this book. Cost is about $17 to $24, buy it from amazon or the naet website. My wife and I use these techniques all the time.Food sensitivities, intolerances, allergies play a bigger role in health than most people realize and they can wreck havoc on your gastro-intestinal tract and that is what I would suspect is starting to happen to him. Of course stress can play a part in this too so if stress is a problem, learn how to release that as much as possible and try not to let it build up.If I am correct, you both will be all the richer in health benefits and knowledge for this!DAD


----------



## LJH08 (May 18, 2012)

MsSmith said:


> Recently, my boyfriend has been having digestive issues and after a trip to the doctor he has a good chance of having ibs, but as there are no tests, nothing is positive. This news was devastating to him and he is very upset over it. He has only had issues for the past week and although they seem similar to IBS I'm hoping that that are not. Our senior prom is coming up, so he is stressing out about that, which only makes things worse. He is also extremely active and fit and has eaten a very strict health diet that now gives him issues. He will be devestated if this condition persists and I have no idea how to help him because his symptoms are pretty severe and make him feel awful. Does anyone have any ideas/advice/ a better understanding of whether or not he had it? We are both very confused and really would appreciate answers and help of any kind.


First off, you need to have him see a gastroenterologist if it lasts more than a couple weeks. Everything that is a symptom of IBS can also be something worse. I started having trouble at 19, and have seen several specialists and have had my gallbladder removed as well. Nothing has really helped. But it isn't cancerous or Chrons so I am glad it isn't worse. The only way to know for sure is to rule out any other disease or allergy. IMO he should go and discuss his symptoms with the gastroenterologist and they probably will recommend a test, possible a scope. If he has to have a colonoscopy, I can tell you from experience the prep is worse than the procedure. The prep is flushing your system and it just doesn't feel good. Like the above posters say you should try to check for allergies before he goes... change up his food. I was recommended a 'cave man diet' lol. Basically fish, fresh meat, fruits, vegetables, nuts. Cutting back or out on bread milk. I would also wait before having the scope done a couple weeks and see if anything you eat helps. Also - if you have IBS you generally never get rid of it. So if he has it, he probably has it for life to some extent. Remission may happen when all symptoms are controlled better, but a cure is still out of reach. Many people are able to get a decent control over the symptoms over time though. I hope for him and you that it isn't, it sucks to have it, but at the least he should see a specialist if possible to discuss it if it continues after a few weeks. They can probably help him control the symptoms and rule out anything more serious.


----------

